# Abandoned House, Pontypridd, South Wales



## r3quiem (Aug 29, 2009)

An odd little visit that I thought had no potential but my mate (i dont know his username on here yet) persuaded me, and it turned out to be really interesting. Certainly let me get to grips with my camera a bit more and try out some new things.

Apparently the land has been bought and this is to be torn down soon.

I will post a few pics, links to the album are at the bottom of the post.















































































Album link

Overphotoshop Album Link


Abandoned Colliery and church to come once Ive sorted out the pictures.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

great shots - the doll is a bit freaky!


----------



## inveigh (Aug 29, 2009)

That doll scared the shit outta me!


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 29, 2009)

I am going to have nightmares about that doll and gnome

cracking pics though.


----------



## r3quiem (Aug 30, 2009)

Mmm the dolls really made it for me, in the full album you can see the head of the headless doll looking out of the window. tried getting that by the window but it fell down and there was no way I was getting that.

Yeh I must admit I took a step I wasnt sure I was comfortable with and moved some stuff around, actually found myself considering whether it was right, but as I said, was trying out some new stuff and Im pleased with it at the end of the day. The way I kinda look at it is, it doesnt have to look exactly how it did there, I may alter the levels a bit but thats just bringin out hidden colour and thats how I imagine it. Its good cos it feels like im developing my kinda ethos or style towards my new found hobby.

Gimme a day or 2 and Ill chuck up the abandoned church pics and ill finish editting the colliery ones.

Cheers guys. Love how the doll and gnome took off 
Freaked me out big time, especially when I noticed she didnt have eyes, that was when I was taking the first pic of her on the mantlepiece kinda from the side, light hit it horribly.


----------



## jonney (Aug 30, 2009)

God that gnome is a heavy smoker. Cracking pics especially the doll, freaky...


----------



## holymole (Sep 7, 2009)

OE in pic 3 is fantastic - the doll has attitude.................. the cig butts in the others are just awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Potter (Sep 8, 2009)

What an amazing find.

I bet an old bloke lived there for years, then died.

Love the old black and white TV.

Bit odd there being a computer monitor and a newspaper from 2005.


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 8, 2009)

Those cigarette packs are from the last few years, going by the health warnings.


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 8, 2009)

Richard Davies said:


> Those cigarette packs are from the last few years, going by the health warnings.



Mmm, not ones with pictures though so not incredibly recent. I really cant figure that room out, it was in the middle of the house upstairs. Not sure if kids smoke in there cos its the least visible room, or the person who lived there was actually just messy as hell and had their smoking room like.

Although the whiskey bottles seem to suggest certain things.


----------



## Potter (Sep 19, 2009)

Old person with a drink and smoking problem maybe?


----------



## smileysal (Sep 20, 2009)

Oooooooooooh I have a welsh lady doll exactly like that, except that she still has her eyes intact.  Love how you've brought out the colours in the house. Shocked at the amount of cigarette packets, butts, and whiskey bottles that were still there. 

Very nice find, would love to see how the house looked in it's prime.

good work, 

 Sal


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 14, 2010)

wow 
amazing
I am a beginner and am loving all the effects

however as for the doll, I have one of those and am now going to bury it in the garden
freaked out does not being to explain it!!


----------



## thekatt (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice pics, I wonder what the occupant died of, must have been passive smoke inhalation from that cheeky gnome,s naughty cig habit, no wonder that doll looks miffed.



Andy


----------



## monkeyrum (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent pictures! Would you mind privately messaging me the address of this house please? Thank you!


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 22, 2010)

monkeyrum said:


> Excellent pictures! Would you mind privately messaging me the address of this house please? Thank you!



Oh, aye. I'm sure that's going to fecking happen.


----------



## r3quiem (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry to tell you but about 2 weeks after we went in there the whole thing got pulled down.

Its just an area of grass now.

Im currently following up some leads on a farmhoue close to it mind...


----------



## monkeyrum (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah ok thanks, can you recommend any other places in Pontypridd/Rhondda area?


----------



## smileysal (Feb 26, 2010)

monkeyrum said:


> Ah ok thanks, can you recommend any other places in Pontypridd/Rhondda area?



You could always:-

1, Have a search on the forum, using the search button,
2, Have a search on google, by typing in Pontypridd, Rhondda etc,
3, Go out for a walk and find stuff yourself,
4, Go out for a drive and find stuff,
5, cath a bus and find stuff,
6, Use a bike to try and find stuff.

Other options you could try are:-

1, Read the local newspapers and see if any companies have closed,
2, watch the news, for the same thing as No 1,
3, Talk to the local people when you are out and about, they come up with loads of information.

Apart from all that, welcome to Derelict Places, hope you enjoy it here. (post a little about yourself, what you like, ie, what dereliction interests you etc on the introduction forum).

Hope that helps?

 Sal

PS. It's a lot more exciting, interesting, to find things out for yourself instead of both the first and second posts you've put up, are asking for information on where places are.

You could also try reading the facts too, regarding how the forum works, and what information we give out. Cheers,


----------



## Nigelwyn (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice job,very atmospheric. This house doesn't overlook the Ponty rugby ground does it?


----------

